# Hi all. :)



## Brian Collins (Aug 13, 2014)

New to the site and wanted to say hi. Am a medic in NYC and also trainer/nutrition coach. Glad to talk about fitness/nutrition , especially as it applies to EMS providers. Look forward to talking to you all 
Brian


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## Brian Collins (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Chaz


----------



## jwoods (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Brian welcome.
Any thoughts on crossfit. I've seen incredible results and on the other hand seen some horrific off duty injuries, resulting in career enders.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome Brian,


----------



## Brian Collins (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all  Ty EMT11KDL for the welcome, And jwoods,  I work with a growing number of folks who are using Crossfit and totally love it. Ive gone to a few classes and can see what the draw is. But like most systems that use a high intensity component, there is a real chance of injury. I think that anyone who is going into Crossfit, especially if they are not regularly exercising already, need to have a patient gradual approach.  AN absolute must is the beginner classes that any reputable Crossfit Box would have for new members. And ask the instructors background, in addition to being a Crossfit certified trainer, they should have some background relevant to exercise, being a personal trainer, strength and conditioning coach, etc. And for the trainee, know and respect your body and its limits. Thanks for asking, hope this helped a little.

Brian


----------

